# If you had your time again ... would you?



## Lizzybee

If you knew what you know now would you have a child after 35? 
I have one already but will be at least 37 if OH agrees to have another. 
Should I just be happy with what I've got and forget about having #2? I know no-one can answer that but I'm interested to know what it is like truthfully to have 2 young children in your late 30's.


----------



## MamaRed

I absolutely would have another baby knowing what I know now. I'm 35. I have 4 with number 5 on the way. My kids are 17, 15,13 and 7.5 months old. We are thrilled to have another. It I had my wan I'd still have one more; total of 6!! I think its huge decision for anyone and honestly a very personal one. I cant answer what its like to have 2 young Kids past 35,.yet. But In honestly not scared I'm excited!


----------



## J22

I'm 4 months pregnant with number 2 and had my first at 39 (I´ll be 41 when I have this one). I´ve been with my OH for 20 years so we just decided to leave it late in life to start! I definitely don´t have any issues with having them later in life, the only thing that stressed me more was the fact that I wasn´t sure I´d be able to have them with my being older, and also I didn´t have the time to space them out as much. Other than that, I feel like it was a perfect time to have them.


----------



## cheree89

Had my first at 36, second at 38 and will be 41 when this one arrives. I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## MKHewson

I had my first at 35, and I am now 18 weeks with number two. I will be 8 upon delivery, i am so excited. I imagine it will be busy and exhausting, but I am an only child and did not want my daughter to be one if possible.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I'll be 39 in April and expecting number 8! So yes is my vote!


----------



## LuvallmyH

MamaRed said:


> I absolutely would have another baby knowing what I know now. I'm 35. I have 4 with number 5 on the way. My kids are 17, 15,13 and 7.5 months old. We are thrilled to have another. It I had my wan I'd still have one more; total of 6!! I think its huge decision for anyone and honestly a very personal one. I cant answer what its like to have 2 young Kids past 35,.yet. But In honestly not scared I'm excited!

I think you should go for number 6! I'll be 39 in April and I'm expecting number 8. My feeling is you will never regret the children you have, but you may regret the one you wanted and didn't have.


----------



## MamaRed

That is so very true! I will have to remember that when my hubby and I discuss the possibility of number 6. I better wait till number 5 vacates the uterus first! :flower:


----------



## Eurydice

Well, your already having one shows that you know what lies ahead, and that should be a good indication of how you'll do with #2 at any age! I had my first at age 38 (almost 39) and am having my second at 40 (almost 41). I WISH I'd been in a position to have them earlier in life, but not too much earlier, so 37 sounds just about right to me! I'm glad I had a lot of time to accomplish my life goals (education, fitness, travel, etc) and I was ready to move on to the next phase of a family life. On the other hand, I am SO TIRED all the time. I know most (all?) new moms are, but I do wonder if pregnancy & the baby's first year have hit me especially hard because I am older. But I think 37 is still pretty young.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I had my kids at 26, 27, 28 & 39 and I'll be 43 when this one is born. The only difference age has made is that I'm more chilled out in pregnancy and as a parent.

I love having heart-to-heart girl conversations with my 16-year-old just after reading my 2-year-old his bedtime story.


----------



## Lizzybee

You are all making me feel so much better about this. O really hope that DH agrees to a second (3rd for him). I don't want LO to feel like an only child as his sibling is 17 years older than him.


----------



## gatormom2tots

Not a single doubt or regret!


----------



## Larkspur

Very happy with my two, born when I was 36 and 38, and OH 48 and 50. If it wasn't for his age, I would be pretty tempted to have one more!


----------



## PurpleIvy44

I was 36 with dd and I'm 38 with this baby. My dh and I've been married 15 yrs. and we just happened to decide 2 yrs ago to try and I'm happy we did. We wanted dd to have a sibling so age has not stopped us- thankfully.


----------



## Mrs G

No regrets here. Had dd at 35 and I'll be 41 when this one comes along. It has taken us 7 yrs for me to hang on to my 2 babies longer than a few weeks so I guess in theory I would've been a younger mum when we started ttc but I honestly think age is just a number!! 
Xx


----------



## vkj73

I had my first dd when I was 37, and my 2nd dd on my 42nd birthday! We tried for two years for our second. The evening after she was born, when I held her in my arms I thought two things:
1. I am so glad we went the lengths we did to bring her into the word
2. I understand why people do it again and again

Honestly, if I were a little bit younger and didn't live in a big city, I would go for a third.

I can't imagine life without them both.

Good luck on your journey!:hugs:


----------



## mum140381

it was harder for me being a mum at 18 than having my 7th at 34 x


----------



## PugLuvAh

I just turned 37 and I've got a 3.5yo, a 18 month old, and #3 due in March. I work fulltime, and sure, we're busy, but I wouldn't change a thing :)


----------



## Shanslee

In short: Yes. Absolutely, I would do it again in a heartbeat! 

I am 39. I have two teenagers, 17 and 15. My little one is three weeks old today. :)

Having this new baby in my late thirties is VERY different than it was having babies in my early 20s. I have much more patience now. I can sit back and soak it all up, just breathe in everything about the experience. I know that part of that is because I have already "been there, done that" with my two older kids. But some of it is simply that I'm older now, and wiser (I hope!) and so grateful to have this chance to do it all again. 

We had some complications, and a rollercoaster of a pregnancy, and a heartbreaking loss of his twin...but even with all of that, I look at this little guy and there is no doubt. I would go through it all again to have him. 

I will be 40 in January. And some people might think we're crazy, but we haven't ruled out trying to have another one. We'll see...


----------



## Left wonderin

Was 41 having my first and will be 43 when this LO arrives into the world . Wouldn't change a thing ..... 45 too old for a third ;) lol..........


----------



## Lynys1980

I was 31 when I had DD, and it took us three plus years of trying to get pregnant with this little man, and I just had him last week at 36. :) 

I wouldn't change a thing. In my early twenties, I was married to someone I would not have kids with, and didn't meet DH until I was 27. We had a few years together before having our daughter, so it worked out perfectly for us. He's already talking about number three and our little guy was born last week.


----------



## Jencocoa

I honestly think there are pros and cons to having kids young and having kids older, and all in between. I am 37. I have kids 11, 5, and 2. I am busy and tired but I don't know that it would be different if I were younger.


----------



## EverythingXd

I'd definitely do it again... in fact, I am! :haha: I was 35 when I had DS1, 37 for DS2. I am 41 now and will still be 41 when this baby arrives (fingers crossed).

My only regret is that perhaps if I had them a bit younger I wouldn't have had my MCs (2 last year), but who knows? Younger women do have MCs too.


----------



## Lucasmum

The only thing different if I could change anything would be this would be baby no 5 rather than 2 my three angels would be with us as well :flower:

I did say no more it was to heartbreaking but here we are 40 and pregnant everything happens for a reason and I also say never say never who knows after this pregnancy what will happen though I darent say that to OH I think he would collapse if he knew I wasnt adverse to another whilst still growing this one :haha:


----------



## AngelUK

I have no regrets having had my boys over 40 except that now I am too old to have more. I do wish I were 10 years younger for that reason alone.


----------



## Jessicahide

Lizzybee said:


> If you knew what you know now would you have a child after 35?
> I have one already but will be at least 37 if OH agrees to have another.
> Should I just be happy with what I've got and forget about having #2? I know no-one can answer that but I'm interested to know what it is like truthfully to have 2 young children in your late 30's.

My mums best friend had her 2 children after she turned 38, the only thing she has struggled with is the teen years but i don't think they are easy for anyone xx Go for it! I started in my early 20's but if i hadn't had them then, would have started in my 30's no problems xx


----------

